# The Dark Crystal: Erster Teaser zur Netflix-Fantasy-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Juni 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Dark Crystal: Erster Teaser zur Netflix-Fantasy-Serie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Dark Crystal: Erster Teaser zur Netflix-Fantasy-Serie*


----------



## Kelemvor (1. Juni 2019)

Ein klein wenig mehr Info wo das herkommt wäre nett gewesen. Es müssten einige hier unterwegs sein vor deren Zeit das war. 

Der dunkle Kristall – Wikipedia


----------



## yeahyeahbabe (2. Juni 2019)

Das wirkt wie die Gummipuppen bei Spitting Image.
Also nein, das ist wohl eher lächerlich.


----------



## raumich (3. Juni 2019)

yeahyeahbabe schrieb:


> Das wirkt wie die Gummipuppen bei Spitting Image.
> Also nein, das ist wohl eher lächerlich.



Du bist lächerlich. "Der Dunkle Kristall" war/ist ein Puppenfilm von Jim Henson. Die Serie will wahrscheinlich den Look des Films aufrechterhalten. Ist auch besser so. Mir persönlich gefällt der Henson Puppen-Yoda z.B. auch deutlich besser als der Digitale aus den neuen Episoden.


----------



## MiezeMatze (3. Juni 2019)

Muss dem Remake zu gute halten das sie den einzigartigen look fast 1zu 1 übernommen haben...
Und Puppentechnik muss hier sein weil das Original es aben auch war...

Ganz abgesehn davon Gute Animatronik/Puppen/Maske >>>>>>> Als billo GCI (siehe Mountain vs. Hound S8 ^^
Siehe Alien, siehe Terminator... and so on.

Wer sich darüber beschwert will wohl wieder n Legolas über herabfallende Dominosteinchen schweben seh...?!


----------

